# I hate them..........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I hate the little buggers, but this one made me smile............ :smile:






​


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Hahaha that's great


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Squirrel !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I love them - slow cooked with some wild rice. Matter of fact, I hope to get a few of the rascals on opening day, September 15th.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

September 15th!? Seasoned opened here in Kentucky the 17th of this month, and I still haven't killed one lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I hit one of the buggers with the pickup, on our way home from the store about a week ago. He dashed out so quick, I had no time to react, brake or scream. The wife asked, "Did you hit it?" I checked the rearview, and confirmed the kill. I replied, "Yup, looks like a clean head hit, he's finished!" Then I proceeded to go for the standard knuckle bump. "I am not knuckle bumping you for killing that poor squirrel," was her reaction. "Hey, I didn't intentionally take him out." I said, "But beings I managed the kill, I figure to claim it." Makes sense to me. So there you go, put me down for a clean kill on one squirrel......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Another tree rat bits the dust !!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I hit one of the buggers with the pickup, on our way home from the store about a week ago. He dashed out so quick, I had no time to react, brake or scream. The wife asked, "Did you hit it?" I checked the rearview, and confirmed the kill. I replied, "Yup, looks like a clean head hit, he's finished!" Then I proceeded to go for the standard knuckle bump. "I am not knuckle bumping you for killing that poor squirrel," was her reaction. "Hey, I didn't intentionally take him out." I said, "But beings I managed the kill, I figure to claim it." Makes sense to me. So there you go, put me down for a clean kill on one squirrel......


I guess it would have been to much to ask her to take a pic of you holding it up.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Chevy at 65mph or 22 at 1100fps....either one counts!

Steve


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

glenway said:


> I love them - slow cooked with some wild rice. Matter of fact, I hope to get a few of the rascals on opening day, September 15th.


You'll have to give me that recipe! Sounds awesome. Season for me opened the 1st of August.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

one road killed squirrel laid flat in a roasting pan..............


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Whoa, hold on a minute. No hoto: , it didn't happen. Those are the :rules: .

My yote I ran over never counted.lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Dw,I was going to say the same thing
No pics,then it never happened lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

olsonfia said:


> You'll have to give me that recipe! Sounds awesome. Season for me opened the 1st of August.


It's a real easy recipe. Par boiling is the key. I quarter them and then boil till the meat falls off the bone - but, don't over-do it. Then take the good parts - legs, loins and forget the ribs. Follow the instructions on a rice mix (Zatarains, sp? is great) and mix it in. I serve it every year at a wild game feast for the Super Bowl at our VFW. Never have enough for everyone.

P.S. I never try to trick anyone into eating it; tell 'em up front. If they make a face, keep it for yourself or someone that knows better. Also, once par boiled, you can use it like any other meat dish with noodle mixes, etc.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds good to me. People at work think I'm crazy for eatin squirrel. Oh well more for me


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter. I had an elderly farmer who said squirrel was his favorite meat, so each season I'd bag a few and cook 'em up and take the steaming dish over to him. I sure miss that ol' boy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It's was my step-dad's favorite wild game. My mom would soak them in salt water for a few hours and then fry them like chicken. Step-dad and I would eat them until we would almost bust.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Try makin biscuits n gravy with squirrel instead of sausage. You won't regret it


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

We did that one time with the left over fried squirrel, and you're right, it was awesome.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I just cook mine over an open fire after they are skinned and rinsed off. We do that right out where we hunt them. They never make it home to cook.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that sounds good too!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

220swift said:


> I hate the little buggers, but this one made me smile............ :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After suffer'in down here in the heat in New Mexico for the last few days--- that rat picture made my day Mr. Mike.LOL. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

New Mexico???


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I love those little critters myself!! I plan on getting some later this year with some of these.















Let me know what ya think.

My pictures don't do them justice for sure having to use cell crack berry old style!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking calls Rodney, let me know how they work...............


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Rodney, I don't see any whistles on those. Have you ever whistled and shook the brush to make them think a comrade is being attacked? I tried it last season with an untested "squirrel dog". I hooked a 40-foot cord to some brush and started the whistling, but the dog ran over to the bush and barked his head off. Needless to say, no nutcrackers but I'm up for another attempt in two weeks.

And, DW, I'd think they'd be too tough done like that. But, I guess if a man was hungry...


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I've seen videos of a hunter usin the whistle and it worked pretty good. But not any better than slippin through the woods slow or sittin at a spot for awhile and watch for movement


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Never used the whistle but got what I call a cutter call that works well along with the barker call. But like olsonfia says stealth works anytime of year. i just like working them with calls as well because I really like eatin them fried,stewed,grilled or dumplings cant say ever had them over open fire.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Couple more squirrel pics.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

If I had a dollar for everytime I thought a deer was comin, Id be rich lol. They either do that or find you in the tree and bark at you for an hour!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

glenway, have to cook them slow, not to close to the fire or coals.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I bet you get some eyeballs rolling with that technique, DW.


----------

